# Bubinga



## rdabpenman (Jan 28, 2013)

Rope Twist on a Gold/Black Sierra Parker ballpoint.
Turned, sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and applied 6 coats of Satin MINWAX OMWB Polyurethane.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02549.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02552.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02555.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC02560.jpg


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 28, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> > Rope Twist on a Gold/Black Sierra Parker ballpoint.
> ...



This one was made by Stan Cook, and I turned to size and finished.
Yes the black plastic could be replaced with wood.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 29, 2013)

An exceptionally fine pen, Les. Thanks for sharing this one, it's food for thought


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you have a pen wizard? I think those are cool but kinda pricey for what they are.


----------



## Hubert (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice.


----------

